# Going to try to get in shape



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I'm about 6'0" tall 240 lbs. Need to lose 60-70 lbs in order to be at a healthy weight for a guy my height .

My body frame is from a smallish to medium build so whenever I gain weight, my body doesn't really show it too much but the scale does.

Perhaps if I were to get in shape, I could rid myself of the constant depression that shrouds my existence. Maybe I could finally pursue my interests and hobbies and quit my tedious store job.

I'm so tired but I have to make this change. 

I hope to experience much more positive vibes because of it.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

It's a noble pursuit! Too much body fat is a downer for your health! Lift weights don't just do cardio.
Trust me you'll feel like a new man with loads more energy.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

this may no longer be the case, but i heard acouple a years back that statisticly the best form of stress reliefe and best way to feel better about yourself is regular exercise, for a whole bunch of reasons. so yes dude, keep it up. wish i had that sort of motivation :]


----------



## Mimarin (Feb 24, 2015)

You and me both! Good luck.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

sendmoreparamedics91 said:


> this may no longer be the case, but i heard acouple a years back that statisticly the best form of stress reliefe and best way to feel better about yourself is regular exercise, for a whole bunch of reasons. so yes dude, keep it up. wish i had that sort of motivation :]


Thank you for your kind words. The few times I have exercised, I have noticed an improvement in energy levels and mood. Made me feel way better than any kind of sulking about my circumstances did.

Today was my last, "bad" food day. Starting tomorrow, I'm going to get the food part down then introduce the exercise, perhaps i'll do both, haven't figured that out yet but I do know that today was the planned last "bad" day.



Mimarin said:


> You and me both! Good luck.


Thank you! I wish you all of the best in reaching your goals.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

same to you bud :]


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Best wishes on your efforts...I, too, am in the process of regaining some healthier habits. My diet isn't clean, but it is more caloric controlled than before.

I've resumed jogging through using a "Couch to 5K" program and an app on my phone to guide the training sessions.

As another poster suggested, a combination of resistance and cardio training is ideal, but you are welcome to adjust the timing and intensity that best suits your motivations to keep going.

For example, if you need to start seeing quick movement in the scale to keep you engaged, you may want to focus on diet and cardio, first, and then bring in the strength/resistance training.

Don't get me wrong, muscle mass is the best at burning calories at all times and of course improves everything much better than diet and cardio, alone.

It all depends on what is going to get you going and keep you going.

Best wishes!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck brother, I'm on the train too. I like your mentality...I have those "bad food" days too. You can do it. You have support here.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

I've been trying for years. Hopeless endeavor for me. I need to lose 20lbs of fat and gain 30 of muscle.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

this might sound weird but I've gone on sugar binges before when I try to eat right. like too much ice cream or pastries etc. I got a couple jars of pickles and eat about half of one every 3-4 hours. first thing when I wake up too. the sourness kind of kills my sweet tooth. I've noticed a lot of ethic foods have a sour basis to them. (eastern European, Asian etc)


----------



## Camel (Apr 7, 2015)

A healthy diet and exercises would be perfect.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LetMeThinkAboutThat said:


> this might sound weird but I've gone on sugar binges before when I try to eat right. like too much ice cream or pastries etc. I got a couple jars of pickles and eat about half of one every 3-4 hours. first thing when I wake up too. the sourness kind of kills my sweet tooth. I've noticed a lot of ethic foods have a sour basis to them. (eastern European, Asian etc)


That makes a lot of sense actually, and you're not alone.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Exercising regularly has made a difference in my life, I'm healthier, sleep better , and it's good stress relief. Plus feel like I'm doing something positive for myself and making progress in my life, at least in one direction.

I went from 230 pounds at 5'11 height with a big bloated stomach (seriously, all excess weight goes there and only there) to 190 pounds currently. I could still lose about 10-15 more. Thankfully it's spread out around the muscle so it doesn't look as bad

Can be hard to get into it initially, fitness is a lifestyle not a quick fix. But once you're in the habit and can drag yourself out of your apartment to the gym (or just outside) it becomes something you enjoy and look forward to.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mjkittredge said:


> Exercising regularly has made a difference in my life, I'm healthier, sleep better , and it's good stress relief. Plus feel like I'm doing something positive for myself and making progress in my life, at least in one direction.
> 
> I went from 230 pounds at 5'11 height with a big bloated stomach (seriously, all excess weight goes there and only there) to 190 pounds currently. I could still lose about 10-15 more. Thankfully it's spread out around the muscle so it doesn't look as bad
> 
> Can be hard to get into it initially, fitness is a lifestyle not a quick fix. But once you're in the habit and can drag yourself out of your apartment to the gym (or just outside) it becomes something you enjoy and look forward to.


That's great, and I agree, it can make a difference in life satisfaction to do something about your level of fitness.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

It is definitely time to start doing something for me. I think this would be a great step forward.

The mental aspects of my current circumstances can always be worked on. Losing this weight though would be an amazing first step in changing who I am.

Thank you all for your stories and words.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Same here. Hope it works out your way.. it hasn't yet this way lol


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

@felicshagrace likewise 

I'm just about to start my run but doing some last minute SASing because you know, that is important. :serious:


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm positive it will make you feel healthier and happier! Good luck buddy! Don't give up, it's a lifestyle change not just a diet.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It certainly tends to help your mindset when one gets in shape. I wish you the best, and am confident you can achieve your goal!

Any updates for us?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

ronnie72 said:


> I'm positive it will make you feel healthier and happier! Good luck buddy! Don't give up, it's a lifestyle change not just a diet.


Thanks :smile2:



srschirm said:


> It certainly tends to help your mindset when one gets in shape. I wish you the best, and am confident you can achieve your goal!
> 
> Any updates for us?


I'm pretty much trying to get the food part down exercise is going well. I haven't weighed myself since I started this post though because I do not want to live by a number but eventually I will step on the scale again.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> I'm pretty much trying to get the food part down exercise is going well. I haven't weighed myself since I started this post though because I do not want to live by a number but eventually I will step on the scale again.


Smart guy. If it takes a while for your diet to shape up, that is fine. Easing into things generally helps you stick with them.


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good luck


----------

